# Got my tomato sets in.



## alleyyooper (Jun 5, 2016)

Last day of Physical Therapy was Friday, Kare said that since she would not have to drive me 3 times a week she could use that time to dig my raised beds for me, if I thought I would be able to plant them. 
So on the way home from PT we stopped at the garden center where I got some sets. Early girl 52 day and Forth of July 49 days. Also did one Sweet 100 plant along with 2 grape types in containers.
Set out a couple of butternut squash and yellow summer crook necks.
Did 9 bell peppers of different types.
Did one 4' row of sweet corn and will do another one as soon as this one row is up so it isn't all at once.

I still have a 4 x8 bed left empty, Got really hot and humid so Kare said she would dig it for me when it cools off. We got 6 tenths of an inch of rain last night so the dig is going to be put off a little longer.

I have bush bean seeds I plant to put a few in there. I also want to plant a couple of late season tomatoes like Heinz 75 day ones.

I also plan to learn to prune the tomatoes if I have the right type. Seems I do have some.
https://bonnieplants.com/tomatoes/choose-your-tomato/

 Al


----------



## amberg (Jun 7, 2016)

Hope you doing ok there alley, Early girls are a favorite down here. This is a early girl just starting to grow good.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jun 8, 2016)

Getting by thank you.

 Al


----------



## Backyard Lumberjack (Jun 10, 2016)

mine are just starting to ... stack up in the kitchen... lol. am thinking time for more salads, BLT's and 'mater sammies... lol currently sitting on my kitchen counter. homegrown at its best... very tasty!


----------

